# windows und linux gleichzeitig laufen lassen?

## pieter_parker

hallo

ist es moeglich mit xen(?) windows und linux gleichzeitig laufen zulassen

im linux .. im kde gehe ich dingen nach wie im web surfen, musik hoeren, text verarbeitung, email .. usw

ich wuerde gerne per tasten kombination irgendwie umschalten koennen das ich im windows bin, um dort mal eine runde need for speed zufahren, video bearbeitung zumachen, oder die vorzuege meiner geforce8600 nutzen und einen hdtv (1080i,x264) film der im mplayer ruckelt im media player classic mit der video beschleunigung meiner grafikkarte abspielen zukoennen

immer umbooten fuer mal kurz was im windows machen ist auf dauer keine gute loesung..

----------

## Anarcho

Ja es geht, falls du eine CPU mit unterstützung von virtuellen Maschinen hast. Was nicht geht ist sämtliche Hardwarebeschleunigung der 3D Grafikkarte. Das kannste leider im Moment vergessen. Also wird das nichts mit NFS. Videobearbeitung dagegen sollte nicht so sehr auf die Karte angewiesen sein, ist ja 2D. Mit dem Videogucken wäre ich auch eher skeptisch.

Aber komisch das es im mplayer ruckelt.

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht klappt es mit wine bzw. Cedega.

----------

## Alexander.W.

Mir würde es genügen wenn man beim hochfahren des Computers ausuchen kann mit welchen Sytem man startet. Noch besser wäre es, wenn der PC nach einer gewissen zeit automatich Windows statt Linux startet.

Bei Suse war dies dabei aber ob so ein "Switch" bei Gento dabei ist steht nirgends ich gehe deswegen dafon aus das ich vor der installation von Gento so ein Programm instalieren muss oder?

----------

## blice

 *Alexander.W. wrote:*   

> Mir würde es genügen wenn man beim hochfahren des Computers ausuchen kann mit welchen Sytem man startet. Noch besser wäre es, wenn der PC nach einer gewissen zeit automatich Windows statt Linux startet.
> 
> Bei Suse war dies dabei aber ob so ein "Switch" bei Gento dabei ist steht nirgends ich gehe deswegen dafon aus das ich vor der installation von Gento so ein Programm instalieren muss oder?

 

RTFM zum thema Grub 

Mit ein wenig Arbeit läßt sich sogar der Splash-Schnickschnack machen, den Du von Suse kennst.

Ausserdem könntest du den Lilo von Suse (sofern noch auf irgendeiner Partition vorhanden) nutzen um win/suse/gentoo zu wählen

----------

## Alexander.W.

Sorry ich kann damit leider nicht anfangen.

Ich habe damals auf meinen alten Rechner zum Spaß Suse installiert, Suse lief aber langsamer als Windows und sah mir zuviel nach Windows aus. 

Und hat sich auch so benommen, sprich alles beim Sytemstart geladen ... . 

Deswegen habe ich auch nicht weiter damit gearbeitet. 

Jetzt arbeite ich Beruflich an einen Rechner an dem Gentoo läuft. Und will um das System besser zu beherschen zu Hause an meinen Windows Rechner nachbauen. Da     ist es nicht so schlimm wenn ich was  "Zertöre"  :Smile: .

Falls  ich  Gentoo und  Windows nicht auf einen Rechner bekomme. Kann ich meinen alten 166Rechner für Gentoo benutztzen sollte ja genügen.

----------

## blice

oha mal ne schnelle antwort  :Smile: 

also grub ist ein bootloader , den installiert man via "emerge grub"   und anschliessendem "grub-install xxxx"  

Unter gentoo kannst du für grub einstellen, welche system gebootet werden können, und welches nach yy sekunden per default gestartet wird.

Dieses steht  in der Doku zur installattion von gentoo als schritt 4 oder 5 (ich hab schon ewig nimmer reingeguckt.. irgendwann macht man alles aus "erfahrung") 

Bei mir hab ich im Bootmenü im mom nur noch 5 Punkte, und wenn ich nix mache bootet der nach 10 sekunden in mein "Alltags"-gentoo, windows steht ganz am ende, falls meine frau hin und wieder mal sims2 spielen will.. für mehr brauchen wir hier win nicht

----------

## blice

 *Alexander.W. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls  ich  Gentoo und  Windows nicht auf einen Rechner bekomme. Kann ich meinen alten 166Rechner für Gentoo benutztzen sollte ja genügen.

 

166mhz?  oha.. da würde ich doch eher zu "dsl" oder "sabayon" raten, allein das "emerge sync && emerge system" kann da mal locker ne Woche dauern ..

----------

## musv

 *Alexander.W. wrote:*   

> Mir würde es genügen wenn man beim hochfahren des Computers ausuchen kann mit welchen Sytem man startet. Noch besser wäre es, wenn der PC nach einer gewissen zeit automatich Windows statt Linux startet.
> 
> Bei Suse war dies dabei aber ob so ein "Switch" bei Gento dabei ist steht nirgends ich gehe deswegen dafon aus das ich vor der installation von Gento so ein Programm instalieren muss oder?

 

RTFM Grub

RTFM Gentoo

RTFM Duden

und willkommen im Gentoo-Forum.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *blice wrote:*   

>  *Alexander.W. wrote:*   
> 
> Falls  ich  Gentoo und  Windows nicht auf einen Rechner bekomme. Kann ich meinen alten 166Rechner für Gentoo benutztzen sollte ja genügen. 
> 
> 166mhz?  oha.. da würde ich doch eher zu "dsl" oder "sabayon" raten, allein das "emerge sync && emerge system" kann da mal locker ne Woche dauern ..

 

der bootvorgang würde mit sabayon schon eine woche dauern  :Wink: 

da wäre eher eine binäre distribution wie debian oder arch zu empfehlen glaub ich. wenn man sich mit distcc etwas auskennt kann man es aber auch mal mit gentoo versuchen.

----------

## m.b.j.

Schon mal an hiberation to disk gedacht? Ein Resume geht schneller als ein Boot, die Programme sind noch da usw. ein "switch" zwichen linux und windows ist damit sicher richtung 40sec zu machen. (in der hoffnung das windows ähnlich schnell zurückommt wie mein laptop).

----------

## Alexander.W.

Am einfachsten und am Resouceschonesten dürfte es sein auf meine Festplatte in 2 zu teilen und auf der 2. Linux zu installieren beim Computer start dann einfach im Bios umstellen von welcher Festplatte er starten soll. 

Dies müsste doch klappen oder?

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

sicher würde das klappen, neuere Biosversionen haben sogar einen extra Bootmanager (ich drück F :Cool: ! Kommt aber dem was ich aus dem verstehe was du da eigentlich möchtest nicht wirklich nahe!

Aber, das mit dem im Bios umstellen funktioniert wirklich nur bei 2 Festplatten! Nicht bei 1 Festplatte die nur unterschiedliche Partitionen hat!

Gruss, Dark

----------

## schachti

Ich weiss nicht, wofür dieser Umweg über das BIOS gut sein soll. Wenn Du Linux nutzt wirst Du höchstwahrscheinlich auch grub einsetzen, und da läßt sich mit wenigen Zeilen ein schönes Bootmenu einrichten.

----------

